# Asus WL-520GC routing problem (no internet)



## jakakxl (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello!

My current setup:
Westell 6100 (DHCP, no bridge mode) -> Asus WL-520GC (through wan) -> PC (through lan)

I can only get local connections and when I troubleshoot the network through windows, it gives me either DNS error or Local Area Network IP error...

Is it because both routers are "routing" that they come into conflict? Or is it because the asus broadcasts its own ip as the dns...

I've also read quite a few thread claiming I should change the LAN ip of the asus? And then turn of DHCP on it?

Please help or guide me, I'm utterly desperate and have been on this for over 10 hours...

Thank you very much.

related links of what i read:
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/853503.html
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...C&id=20091109171821843&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...d_id=11&model=WL-520GC&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd start by configuring the secondary router as a WAP.


Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## jakakxl (Mar 13, 2010)

thank you very much!

is it possible to then use the WAN port as a LAN port?


----------



## jakakxl (Mar 13, 2010)

never mind...
thank god for dd-wrt


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you used DD-WRT, the answer to the previous question would be yes. :grin:


----------

